# Bart Bellon



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there any video online of Bart Bellon winning the BSP 2009


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

no there is not


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> no there is not


Anything to do with the SV vs RSV2000 politics?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I thought it was just that he was camera shy...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I thought it was just that he was camera shy...


That must be it. Couldn't be that he left the SV started his own organization and then still won the BSP at his age? ;-)


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Maria...I think it was his buddy Jurgen that won..If your a member of working-dog.eu you can see the video or just look it up on youtube.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Maria...I think it was his buddy Jurgen that won..If your a member of working-dog.eu you can see the video or just look it up on youtube.


Yeah Yogi won it not Bart. I dont believe Bart have ever titled a dog in IPO? He was a kick ass NVBK trainer and competitor, but no IPO success at IPO from what I know.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn, I'm thinking Helmut Raiser not Bart Bellon.
Guess I'm ready for the senior center


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

I looked all over youtube..no luck


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

So....has anyone been to one of his seminars..thoughts?
And don't hold back lol.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glolHNDo5Ls

Best seminar I have ever been to. Don't take your dog-just film it and listen.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

I had the opportunity to spend a few days with him last week... He is a phenomenal trainer and his techniques are unparalleled in my opinion. I have worked / seen a dog trained by him and his daughter and this Mal is a BEAST!!! Needs the right handler though. 
His dogs and techniques take time to develop and are not for everyone, but if you take the time to study and apply them there is no substitute... especially if you don't have access to a good helper / decoy. Plus he is a very nice person and willing to share his knowledge and experiences. 
JMO
Eric


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glolHNDo5Ls
> 
> Best seminar I have ever been to. Don't take your dog-just film it and listen.


What Will said. Best ever. Period.


----------



## Maria Jeffrey (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome thanks boyz


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Maria Jeffrey said:


> So....has anyone been to one of his seminars..thoughts?
> And don't hold back lol.


 Best seminar I ever been to. I'm going again in March, the man is a genius and I took so much away from it. I would not take a dog, just take it all in.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Maria Jeffrey said:


> Is there any video online of Bart Bellon winning the BSP 2009


 bart doesn't own a german shepherd and he competed in the nvbk (belgian ring) . I have been to three seminars and I don't see why you can't bring your dog.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> bart doesn't own a german shepherd and he competed in the nvbk (belgian ring) . I have been to three seminars and I don't see why you can't bring your dog.


The only reason I said not to take your dog is because some folks that host a seminar are little shady. They sell working spots at the seminar for upto 150 dollars more and you only get to work your dog for five minutes. You will learn just as much by watching other people work their dogs and your pocket will not be any lighter.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not sure which method he is using now(clicker i think), but for his e collar seminars it is good to bring your dog because if your dog has an adverse effect to the stim he can tell you what to do .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I am not sure which method he is using now(clicker i think), but for his e collar seminars it is good to bring your dog because if your dog has an adverse effect to the stim he can tell you what to do .


good point


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Bart & Joâo were training buddies when they both trained at the Hoboken club. This was before we moved to our new house and changed clubs.
Bart is one of the best trainers in the world for sure.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

And so is Joao


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> And so is Joao


AND so is his wife!:-D


----------

